# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  How to Read a Chart & Act Effectively

## rebeccajwhittle

How to Read a Chart & Act Effectively

----------


## davidsmith36

There are 8 pushes in this chart, each speaking to an alternate kind of polygon. Perusing the columns on a level plane from left to right, you can perceive what number of sides, edges, vertices and diagonals a specific kind of shape has. 

To see any table, you have to comprehend what every segment and line speaks to. In a clear table like the one over, it's truly simple to perceive what the segments and columns mean.

----------

